# Sprüheffekt wie aus der Dose



## der nick (15. April 2005)

Hallöchen! 

So, hab nun wieder ein "kleines" Problem. Ich wollte eine Homepage ganz im Spraystyler erstrahlen lassen. 

Hier ein Bild:

http://etnies.com/site-images/news/article/Bestwick 500-1.gif

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man den Styler der Schirft so hinbekommt und besonders diese ganzen Tropfen und Spritzer?! Ich hab schon mit pattern und Brushes gearbeitet, war aber nicht immer so zufrieden.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr euch drum kümmert   

mit grüßen 

der nick


----------



## Leola13 (15. April 2005)

Hai,

setz mal unter Werkzeugspitzen - Werkzeugspitzenvoreinstellungen - Störungen ein Häkchen.

evtl. noch die Formeigenschaften oder Streuung verändern.

Ciao Stefan


----------

